# Uber Insurance Question & Car Appearance Question



## House_of_Elnino

I dropped off a client in downtown SF and after a few seconds got another request to pick up another customer.

I accepted and after a few blocks on way to him he cancelled the request. I then pulled over to the side and decided to go offline.

A few blocks later I got into an accident in a stop light when a van hit my car on the driver side door near the wheel.

Anyways my question is should I report this to Uber? I am not the primary driver for the car I am using. My name is just in the insurance for uber purposes so I can drive it for uber.

I have not reported it to insurance yet planning on doing it tomorrow. My uncle who is the primary driver said not to say anything to the insurance that I drive for uber.

Anyways my question is what should I do. The car is barely a year old only flaw on it now is the dent on the driver side door near the wheel. It is safe to drive no problem. Will I get in trouble with uber if I keep driving the car with a dent on. 

Any advice will be appreciated. Thx again...


----------



## GearJammer

First of all do you have a police report of the incident? And all accidents should be reported to the primary insurance company ASAP.

Regarding Uber coverage, others can correct me, but since you where logged off I don't think Uber insurance applies.

As far as driving with minor damage, go for it if it does not affect the safety of the vehicle but get fixed ASAP.


----------



## Walkersm

I would not drive it with a dent. Some customer might tweet some snide remark about it and Uber will ask them to please follow up with them. They get the trip number and you are deactivated. 

If the accident was not your fault you will not need to report anything to your insurance company, maybe. File a claim straight with theirs and see how that goes. If they start saying 50% of the accident was your fault then that is when you will need to get your insurance involved.


----------



## House_of_Elnino

My car was parked on the sidewalk and he hit my car with his front bumper... Pretty sure its not my fault but worst case scenario it would be 50/50... I already reported it to my insurance though so they can deal with the other insurance.. I am really hoping to be able to drive still because the rest of the car still looks clean its just that the driver side left wheel there is a big dent near the door...

Just started so I guess if they deactivate me thats means I cannot drive for them anymore? 

I am planning on getting it fixed as soon as my insurance says to bring it to a shop...

If they deactivate me will I be able to work for them again after I get it fixed?


----------



## Walkersm

Yea have not heard of anyone coming back after a deactivation. It is on the drivers side so most passengers do not see that. Should be OK.


----------



## SCdave

I went through process of reporting accident/filing Incident Report with Uber.

I was hit (fender bender / bumper damage) so I filed through the other parties insurance but also Uber/ James River just in case. I had a Rider with me and wanted to make sure he were not charged. Being that all good deeds get punished, I was "Waitlisted" for about 7 days (yup...took a hit in the wallet for that. Wish Uber could have expedited the process); Dashboard status changed from "Active" to "Waitlist". Uber did not proactively contact me so I found out after not being able to login with my Driver App. Suggested to Uber all they had to do was email and/or text me with a "Change of Status Notice" and explanation instead of having me slightly freakout wondering if I had been deactivated.

Anyway, it took about 7 days for the process/accident report (written report filed online) to be reviewed which included talking to James River Rep and also Uber Rep. during this time/"Waitlist Period", I was not able to drive for 7 days since my Uber iPhone would not allow me to login during the review period. At conclusion, I was put back on Active and able to drive.

Guessing this will be same / similar process for any accident going forward? Anyone else have experience with filing Accident/Incident Report with Uber?


----------



## LookyLou

Maybe post a picture so we can get a better idea of the extent of the damage.

So far you have done the right thing as far as reporting to your insurance. Do not mention Uber. Do not report this to Uber.

Get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Do not drive with a dent in your car. Your ratings will take a hit. I speak from personal experience.


----------



## House_of_Elnino

Here are the pictures of the damage to my car and the other drivers Van...I drove last night and it is hard to see the damage..Most of my riders came in through the passenger side but a few on driver side..Nobody commented about the dent..My rating actually went up 4 points =)..

Any advice is appreciated. Also by looking at the 2 pictures is it obvious who is at fault? I am asking for opinions because I am kinda bias and for me looking at the 2 pictures it is obvious who is at fault.


----------



## LAuberX

That is way too much damage to keep driving for Uber

It would be O.K. for Lyft tho 

good luck with the "fault" aspect, with no video tape the story changes a LOT from what really happened and the insurance companies say "50%" each, so nobody pays.

It looks like $3,000+ in damage to me on the Prius


----------



## House_of_Elnino

50/50 fine with me either way..it will probably turn into a he says she says type of deal..damage wise it does look like to be a easy $3000+ work..that is why we have insurance for these type of things that happen in life...I am just happy I am safe and the other driver is safe also =)

Anybody else have any other opinions and advice..I just got call from my insurance and I can bring it into a shop they provided for me anytime starting tomorrow. Planning on bringing it next monday...


----------



## LUXYRIDE

I wouldn't get into a car with a dent as a rider, nor a taxi nor bus with a dent for that matter. My first impression is that the driver is not careful (not knowing/caring how the dent got there). Remember, perception lies *in the eye of the viewer*. This is your own business. Would you pay for a nice meal in a restaurant that served food on chipped plates/drinks in chipped glasses? Of course not. Also, I think Uber riders expect a clean, comfortable, dent-free vehicle. If I am paying for a ride, the vehicle needs to be in top shape -- physically and mechanically. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Walkersm

Well you said your car was parked on the sidewalk. Did you mean "NEXT" to the sidewalk or were you actually ON the sidewalk? If you were parked I would say it is 100% his fault. Hard to be at fault when you are not moving.


----------



## House_of_Elnino

LoL park next to the sidewalk


----------

